# Brindles



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

I think they are Brindles and broken brindles. Along with two foster babies from another litter.


































Foster Babies. I was given a group of 8 babies that were separated from the mom when the group of mice was brought to me. I culled tiny babies when we got home, 2 passed the first night and these two lived.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

So cute! :love1


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Update 

This little one i guess turned out not to be a foster baby lol she's got some little brindle spotting. Anyone know what this color would be called?

























Here's a few of the other babies 
Boy








Boy


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Girl
















Girl








Boy


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Unsure


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

This one i'm not sure of the sex, i think girl but it was getting late and i didn't want to keep them up much longer


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

girl


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

boy


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Mom and babies


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

How old are they in the most recent photo? That it an adorable picture! :love1


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

10 days old ^-^ a couple maybe older as i received them after they were born... should be 10 to 11 maybe 12 at most


----------

